# my back



## zethus (Oct 20, 2002)

i have been in kenpo now for 2 years thur tracy's system.Back in march somehow i managed to damage L-5 vertabre in my lower back,i have been seeing a chiopractor  and have been working out building up my trunk and doing light kata's and workout's.Now my vert. is cracked and it's the tab that hold's everything in-line..they told me there's nothing much i can do with it but keep building my muscles to hold it in place.now everything is fine until i try to through a wheel kick or a side thrust
kick above the waist and it POP'S the disc back out of place and am in pain once again....Any ideas would be helpfull on what i can do to keep up in the classe's..i am a purple belt now and would really love to achive my black belt's in the future...help ?if you would like to talk on line...my yahoo messanger is...zethus_35_m
thanks


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I would tell your instructor about your condition and try not to kick above the waist or don't do those type of kicks. To me it's not worth missing a day or two of work and then have to pay for doc or Chiro bill. Just my thought on the problem.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 21, 2002)

> Now my vert. is cracked and it's the tab that hold's everything in-line..they told me there's nothing much i can do with it but keep building my muscles to hold it in place



What are you talking about. My wife is a chiropractor and I have never heard her refer to any such thing.Sure the vertabrae can effect on another, but to my knowledge there is not one that holds everything in line. If your vertabrae is cracked when it was not before, you need to ask some serious questions. Will it continue to get worse. What can chiro do for it. Is there an alternative treatment. Chiropractors can treat many ills of the back and joints. But for some injurues you need an orthopedic surgeon. I'm not against chiropractic, I'm married to one. But I also had abck surgery when I needed it. MRI studies may be indicated for detail of the injured site. Take Care.

                                                           Peace
                                                            Dennis


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 21, 2002)

If you actually have a cracked vertebra, YOU NEED TO STOP TRAINING FOR NOW. See a physician, not a chiropractor.

How was the diagnosis made? Were there x-rays, an MRI, what? If some guy manipulaated your back and told you that you've damaged a vertebra, you're being taken for a ride. My understanding is that any competent chiropractor would quickly refer you to an MD for this sort of problem...

But there isn't any safe way to keep training. The torque, the impact of being hit and hitting the floor...I don't even want to think about it. See a physician. Soon. Now. I've seen surgery on the back, and you do not want to have it.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 30, 2002)

Do yourself a favor...
see an orthopedic surgeon ASAP!!!
Tackle this while you are still non-paraplegic.
No joke.
:soapbox: 
Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson_*
> If you actually have a cracked vertebra, YOU NEED TO STOP TRAINING FOR NOW. See a physician, not a chiropractor.
> *



Even if there is a "possibility", see a orthopedic physician and get some accurate x-rays and let a professional examine and make a diagnosis.

don't mess with something serious other wise it could cost you dearly.

:asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 3, 2002)

OK, Zethus, take good care of yourself, see some doctors and go easy on yourself. surgeons will generally suggest that you get surgery (that's how they make their money, right?). this is not necessarily the only way to go. what the heck do i know?
I have a fractured L-3.Also the discs above and below are both herniated. I have never had surgery for it. The first 3 months after my accident were horrible. i could barely get out of bed, when i did, i couldnt stand very long and forget about sitting upright. to make matters worse, the pain caused me to have insomnia so i couldnt sleep, but i was stuck in bed anyways. how trapped was I? why didnt i get surgey? because i had 3 experts that i trusted. (chiropractor, sports trainer, napropath). 2 out of those three told me to hold out if i could bear it, and we would work on rehab after a few months. after about 10 weeks, things started changing for the better. i began rehab but i had to take it easy on myself, so i started taijiquan. it had been 5 years since i had any martial arts exposure. 
its 6 years later now, i have occasional discomfort now and then from sitting for long periods. otherwise, im pretty well recovered. ive done acrobatic wushu, hard mantis training, sparred and wrestled. im very happy that i didnt go for the bone fusion that the surgeon suggested. 

but that's just my story, i hope that it might shed a new perspective on your scenario as you have a few important decisions to make im sure.




hey, dennis!!! i was thinking about telling you about this next time i see you, but if you are reading this, now you know.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 3, 2002)

By the way, how'd you get this injury?

I repeat. Go and see a doctor. A real one; Board-certified in orthopedics if at all possible. 

Find out exactly what's wrong and what your options are. Then you pays your money and you makes your bet.

But do not take some chiropractor's word for it, or some naturopath, or some other quack's. While contemporary medicine is far from perfect, it's a hell of a lot better than most other choices. 

More generally, here's an issue: superstition, magical thinking and witch doctoring in the martial arts. There's a lot of it out there..I myself am into dit dat jow, and I'll be damned if I know exactly what's in the stuff, or what it does.

Thanks.


----------

